# Looking for a 22-250, 68gr load



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey all,

I came across some 68gr Hornady BTHP match bullets, and am looking for some loads for them. I have the Lee Loading book and a smaller book designed specifically for the 22-250, but neither have any load data for this grain of bullet. Does anybody have a book that has some loads they could chart out for me? Id greatly appreciate it.

T.I.A.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hornady 7th Edition book
MIN MAX
IMR 4064 28.3gr to 33.9gr
IMR 4995 29.2gr to 34.2gr
RL-15 30.4gr to 35.1gr
H4350 31.9gr to 37.8gr
H414 32.7gr to 38.6gr
AA2700 34.5gr to 38.1gr

All Max loads show 3400fps except AA2700 at 3300.

S.D. 0.194
B.C. 0.355
C.O.L 2.390


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

What twist do you have in that 250? those bullets you're looking at have a 1-7" to 1-10" twist. I know I can't turn them in my gun, just giving you the heads up.

xdeano


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

If I remember correctly, I was looking for a heavier bullet for deer in my 22-250. The rifle was a Ruger m77 with a 1-11" or 1-12" twist......seems like the heaviest bullet I could get to shoot accurately was the 60 Hornady SP.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Try this sight.

http://reloadersnest.com/


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, been a great help :thumb:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Hodgdon Powder's web site shows data for the 70gr. Speer Semi Spitzer for the .22-250. However the problem is the 70gr. Speer Semi Spitzer is a short bullet with a totally different profile whereas the 68gr. Boat Tail Hollow Point is going to be a longer bullet.

Most .22-250's have a 1 in 14" Rifling Twist but some do have a 1 in 12" Rifling Twist. In regards to bullet weight vs rifling twist the bullets length has more to do with whether it will stabalize or not than does it's weight. Yes longer bullets are typically longer but their individual construction can and does change that.

I would be very surprised if you could get a 68gr. Boat Tail Hollow Point to stabalize in a .22-250.

If Deer Hunting is on the adgenda for the .22-250 I personally think a 60gr. Nosler Partition would be a better choice and given the length of the 60gr. Nosler Partition it should indeed stabalize in a .22-250.

40gr. Speer Spire Point / .505"
30gr. Barnes Varmint Grenade / .557"
40gr. Sierra Hollow Point / .565"
45gr. Hornady "Hornet" / .605"
50gr. Speer TNT Hollow Point / .682"
55gr. Winchester Pointed Soft Point / .693"
36gr. Barnes Varmint Grenade / .697"
45gr. Barnes TSX / .698"
52gr. Speer Flat Base Hollow Point / .698"
40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip / .703
55gr. Sierra Spitzer / .710
55gr. Sierra HPBT / .718"
50gr. Barnes TSX / .736"
60gr. Nosler Partition / .775"
50gr. Sierra BLITZKING / .780"
50gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip / .788"
55gr. Barnes TSX / .795"
53gr. Barnes TSX / .796"
64gr. Winchester Power Point / .798"
50gr. Hornady V-MAX / .800"
55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip / .808"
55gr. Hornady V-MAX / .813"
65gr. Sierra Spitzer Boat Tail / .840"
50gr. Barnes Varmint Grenade / .858"
69gr. Sierra Matchking HPBT / .895"
55gr. Barnes Multi Purpose Green / .935" 
62gr. Barnes TSX / .942"
70gr. Berger VLD Match / .966"
68gr. Hornady BTHP / .985"
70gr. Barnes TSX / 1.030"
75gr. Hornady BTHP / 1.040"
80gr. Nosler HPBT / 1.070"
75gr. Swift Scirocco II / 1.085"
75gr. Hornady A-MAX / 1.0988"

Above are some .22 Caliber Bullet Lengths. These were obtained either by myself actually measuring the bullets or are the bullet lengths I obtained from the manufactures. As can be seen there is indeed a difference in length between bullets of the same weight.
Larry


----------

